# Chicken Jambalaya - a bit bland?



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi

I made a chicken Jambalaya at the weekend (from what I can remember, Celery, Garlic, Onion, chicken, thyme. chilli powder, cajun chicken, green pepper, chicken stock, tin tomatoes, kidney beans, bay leaf and parsley.

It has come out like a stew but with rice in it (i.e still liquid showing) is that right?

Also, I was expecting it to have a bit of a kick to it, but it is very bland, the only thing I may not have put enough chicken stock in.

Does anyone have any ideas why it is so bland - or how to spice it up a bit - I have a great big whopping saucepan of the stuff to get through!!!


----------



## Copepod (Jan 9, 2012)

Not too late to add some hot spices eg chilli / paprika etc and / or stock cubes dissolved in small amount of hot water. 

Always best to "season to taste" ie your taste, not taste of person who wrote the recipe, and adjust fluid content by adding water / stock or boiling off liquid to reduce


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you Copepod - I will experiment this evening!
I was quite disappointed when I ate it - but all is not lost!


----------



## David H (Jan 9, 2012)

Maybe add some chorizo sausage (cut into 1/2 pieces and fried off on a dry pan), a bit of garlic (puree is fine) and a drop of Tabasco.

I've done mine in a Slow Cooker all your ingredients (except celery) plus above and basmati rice, it was always fluffy by evening.

Trying to get rid of excess liquid now without burning is tricky, very low heat without a lid and stir constantly or transfer to a slow cooker the heat is not so concentrated, leave on low with the lid on for a few hours. Check occasionally.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks David, I do have some Chorizo in the fridge

Do you know if it should be runny or more of a chicken fried rice type of consistency?


----------



## Copepod (Jan 9, 2012)

Doesn't really matter what consistency as long as you like it!


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2012)

That is true Copepod, but I was just wondering what consistency a restaurant chicken Jambalaya would look like. I think with less juice mine would have been a lot better - not being a fantastic cook, I just wonder what the end result should look and taste like!


----------



## David H (Jan 9, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Thanks David, I do have some Chorizo in the fridge
> 
> Do you know if it should be runny or more of a chicken fried rice type of consistency?



Moist but not runny more of a Risotto type of thing.


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2012)

I thought so - that  makes sense now - I might try draining a bit of the liquid off too! Strange though - the only thing I left out was 1 green pepper!


----------



## David H (Jan 9, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> I thought so - that  makes sense now - I might try draining a bit of the liquid off too! Strange though - the only thing I left out was 1 green pepper!



If after tasting again with the sausage you want it to zing then a dash of Tabasco (don't overdo it though)


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2012)

I might try without the chorizo first, as trying to keep the cals and gi down. But if all else fails....


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 9, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> That is true Copepod, but I was just wondering what consistency a restaurant chicken Jambalaya would look like. I think with less juice mine would have been a lot better - not being a fantastic cook, I just wonder what the end result should look and taste like!



Hi lucy It's supposed to be just moist and have a bit of a kick, but yours still sounds lovely, and well done for cooking it yourself.  I hope you get it 'just' right this evening   Sheena


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 9, 2012)

Me too - otherwise I shall be hungry!


----------



## David H (Jan 9, 2012)

lucy123 said:


> Me too - otherwise I shall be hungry!



How was the grub, did it fix ??
Flavour any better ??


----------



## lucy123 (Jan 10, 2012)

Well I didn't have any last night in the end - son had some though and said it was nice. It wasn't as liquidy. I think leaving over night may have helped.
I have it for lunch today - I stuck some paprika in it as suggested by Copepod, in the end. 

I am saving the chorizo so I can have chicken and chorizo salad with tomatoes tonight!


----------



## Copepod (Jan 10, 2012)

Hope it's OK, given your confidence in my food advice, Lucy! Do heat it up properly and taste, won't you?


----------

